# JCK Original 風林火山 Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello there

Does anybody has any experience with Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Pure Sweden Wa Series from JCK?





  








Fu-4.jpg




__
anton kudris


__
Aug 8, 2013








I was unable to find any reviews in the internet, but thinking about ordering 240 Gyuto.

As a complete noob in knives I was attracted by the blade finish of these series. 

So any thoughts about these series?


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anton Kudris said:


> Hello there
> 
> Does anybody has any experience with Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Pure Sweden Wa Series from JCK?
> 
> ...


They look like Sakai Yusuke clones. Haven't tried either though, but that's the first thought that came to mind.


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

harlock0083 said:


> They look like Sakai Yusuke clones. Haven't tried either though, but that's the first thought that came to mind.


From what I've read so far, Sakai Yusuke are made from carbon white steel №2, while these are from Sweden Stainless. Though they do looks almost the same on pictures, except from some blade polish on Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan…


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anton Kudris said:


> From what I've read so far, Sakai Yusuke are made from carbon white steel №2, while these are from Sweden Stainless. Though they do looks almost the same on pictures, except from some blade polish on Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan…


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a2d1cac6

Extra hard the way I like it.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------

